# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Cagnotte pour 2 chats et 1 chien SDF en accueil

## tarzandamour

Bonjour,

Un jeune couple s'est trouvé à la rue avec leurs animaux. *Le couple n'a aucun revenu pour le moment.*
Je les avais rencontrés en pleine canicule et après avoir discuté et partagé ensuite un appel à l'aide j'ai proposé quelques jours plus tard d'accueillir les animaux pour leur faciliter leurs démarches,
et pour pouvoir être hébergés (proposition d'accueil dans la famille mais uniquement SANS animaux)
Nous avons établie une lettre, à leur demande, qui stipule qu'ils récupèrent leurs animaux dès que leur situation se stabilise.

*J'ai ouvert une cagnotte :*
120 pour la stérilisation et identification des deux chats (fait le 11 juillet : frais avancés par une association, mais est à rembourser)

https://www.leetchi.com/fr/c/lqBPZojw

*Les chats n'ont pas été vaccinés.* *Ont besoin d'un antipuce.*
J'ai déjà donné un vermifuge.

*J'ai fabriqué une petite chatterie (hauteur 2m) pour les chats, nommés Boubouille et Minou
*Pièce jointe 431235
Normalement ils doivent me donner des croquettes une fois par mois. 
J'aimerais des parrainages pour les autres frais (à rajouter dans la cagnotte ?) : *vermifuges, antipuces, litière, et quelques croquettes supplémentaires
*
Le chien, petit nom NANO :* pas à jour des vaccins.
A prévoir 120 supplémentaires pour primo et rappel vaccins
*Je vais voir si le maître serait d'accord pour la stérilisation
Idem que pour les chats : parrainage pour quelques croquettes supplémentaires, antipuce et éventuellement quelques suppléments 
A eu : vermifuge et antipuce.

Il a un problème de peau
Il s'est calmé un peu, tire moins, sait s'asseoir et attendre sa gamelle maintenant. (Faut dire que mon BO pavane fièrement devant lui, car Bo sait apporter la gamelle à l'heure du repas  ::  Comme s'il voulait dire, regarde comment je fais !!!

Ici avec ma Anna :
Pièce jointe 431236

----------


## tarzandamour

*Merci @Vivie Maratta pour ses deux participations !!!*

Petite mise à jour :
Le couple s'est séparé et la jeune femme, que je sais enceinte maintenant  ::  va continuer seule.
Elle est impatiente de retrouver ses bébés poilus.
Elle se fait aider pour les démarches dossier etc. pour remettre sa vie sur les rails et espère avoir son appartement en novembre. Elle aura à ce moment également ses premiers revenus.

D'ici là : les croquettes et litière à acheter.
aussi pour le chien
souvent payées de ma poche. La maîtresse a du mal à fournir les croquettes à temps ou trop pou pour passer le mois. 

Merci à vous pour les partages.

----------


## tarzandamour

*Dernières nouvelles :*
nouveau coup dur pour la maîtresse : l'appartement promis pour ce début janvier a finalement été mis en vente par les propriétaires.

Maintenant une commission pour les cas urgents va se pencher sur son dossier, cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine.
Espérons qu'elle va avoir une proposition d'appartement par ce biais d'ici la fin du mois.
Elle attend ses chats avec beaucoup d'impatience. Mais aussi pour finalement s'installer et recommencer sa vie de jeune adulte/future maman. 
C'est un fait, c'est bien plus long qu'initialement prévu.
C'est la vie avec ses aléas.

Merci encore à Vivie Maratta pour ses dons qui ont financé les deux stérilisations.
On croise les doigts tous ensemble, pour la maîtresse, ok ?  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

PS : *le chien ne sera pas repris malgré les premières promesses*. 
On cherche donc en urgence un adoptant et idéalement une asso pour une adoption sous contrat. Je propose de m'occuper de la suivie, avec plaisir..

*J'ai ouvert un post pour lui ce soir : "jeune x BB mâle" Diffusable uniquement sur des pages/forums PA.*

----------

